# Escambia River



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

Has anyone fished the Escambia river by the power plant? If so what can you expect to catch there. I read an article in the sportsfisherman that said it was a good place to fish during the cold months. I would think that far up would be fresh or brackish water. Thinking of giving it a try. Any advise?


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Well I would have to say it is brackish, never fished that far up,I have heard that there are stripers in there this time of year, could probably get some bass,I would stop by Jim,s Fish camp on Hwy 90 they will tell you what you can get around that area no matter what time of year JMOP


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks Redfish,

according to an article in the Sport fisherman, you can catch grouper and snapper up there but I think they may have been mistaken. I see a lot of bass boats up that way and guys thowing rubber worms so I think your right about the bass.

Thanks again


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Ive heard Specks and Reds caught up there. Not Grouper and Snapper. 

Scott


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

Ya I think I got some bad intel, I can specs and reds but I have a hard time believing there are grouper and snapper. What are the chances of there being reds and bass in the same cooling channel? Do saltwater fish make it up that far and will a bass live in brackish water? This might be a question for Karon.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

There are reds, specks, and bass by the power plant, all in the same spot. I catch bass right at the mouth of the river, bass tolerate brackish water nicely. A striper is possible, you just have to catch it lucky.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Redifish and bass live in alot of the same spots. I've caught bass outside the river in Escambia before


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

yes you can catch redfish,bass,trout and black snapper up by gulf power the grouper thing is a little streched though


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

I have heard of grouper and snapper on the pillings of the hwy90 bridge. But cant say its true for sure. It came from a norally very reliable source though so I am beating at some point its possible.

Reds are caught around the area for sure in the colder months


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I would come on south and fish around the mouth of the river personally.


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

What would you use for live bait for catching reds up there?


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

What magazine did you read that in, and who wrote the report?


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

I've had pretty good luck up there with live shrimp, finger mullet, or menhaden. I've caught reds, specs, and a few stripers up there in the past. It is kind of hit or miss up there, so I prefer closer to the mouth of the river. Good luck


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (1/22/2009)*I would come on south and fish around the mouth of the river personally.


+1. You can catch all the reds and specks you want 3 are 400 yards down stream from the 90 bridge. I have never had much luck for them around the power plant but know of people catching reds around there.


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (1/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Wharf Rat (1/22/2009)*I would come on south and fish around the mouth of the river personally.
> ...


+2. The power plant is a decent area to get out of the weather/wind. Like others have said it is a mixed bag of fish up there. I've caught reds and specks and I know people that bass fish up there. Try the mouth of the river, but if it gets windy head up there and try it for yourself. Good luck.


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

> *MAXWELL (1/23/2009)*What magazine did you read that in, and who wrote the report?


I read it in the December issue of Florida Sport Fishing, written by Captain Ron Bielefeld page 32 the article is entitled Degrees Of Connection


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

I fished up there yesterday(Tuesday) from the bridge to the river mouth all the way up to and past the power plant. First time for me. At about 11 AM the sun was out and very pleasant, but by 2 PM, cloudy and the wind picked up. No luck and no other fishermen in that whole area. Fishfinder showed nothing in many places excet the bridge at Smiths that showed objects at 5 ft, but no takers with live shrimp, Gulp jerk shad, other atrificials. My fishfinder has a water temperature reading and there was no warm water I could find The temp at the mouth was 52 and 50 at the plant. THE WATER WAS STILL DIRTY. I need a secret location where there is a hole, otherwise I cannot get excited about fishing that area. 



Anyone want to make suggestions on how to find the fish other than troll a paddle tail swim bait??



Thanks for any tips........................


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Ajerv (1/28/2009)*I fished up there yesterday(Tuesday) from the bridge to the river mouth all the way up to and past the power plant. First time for me. At about 11 AM the sun was out and very pleasant, but by 2 PM, cloudy and the wind picked up. No luck and no other fishermen in that whole area. Fishfinder showed nothing in many places excet the bridge at Smiths that showed objects at 5 ft, but no takers with live shrimp, Gulp jerk shad, other atrificials. My fishfinder has a water temperature reading and there was no warm water I could find The temp at the mouth was 52 and 50 at the plant. THE WATER WAS STILL DIRTY. I need a secret location where there is a hole, otherwise I cannot get excited about fishing that area.
> 
> Anyone want to make suggestions on how to find the fish other than troll a paddle tail swim bait??
> 
> Thanks for any tips........................


PM sent.


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you to everyone that has responded to my post. I think I will try the mouth of the river. We have spent a few days kayaking up some of the kicker trails not fishing just sight seeing and if your into that king of thing there is some nice areas that are deep enough to paddle. Saw some big birds of prey. Hopefully we can get a line wet this weekend. 

Again thanks to all!!!!!!


----------



## vikingfan (Nov 4, 2008)

Can you also catch these at the Simpson River fishing bridge? We've been there a few times and never see anyone catching fish there. People say they catch fish, but never when we are there.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Try a good ole sting ray grub on different weight heads, curly tails are my favorite.White with red headwill usually do it, but experiment.If you drag them off any sand bar into holes youll get bit. You can slay the sunshine bass that way, just have to hit it at the right time. Good luck.


----------



## molinoj (Feb 19, 2009)

Fished the plant many times........Stripers for sure. Shrimp, Gulp, they both work..........They have closed off the screen inlet to the plant but late evening the barges are not as likly to move so you can fish towards plant. I have had great experience at night, the plant is up and running and you can see the bait fish well. DOA shrimp on spin reel is my choice for spec's at night................Good luck.


----------

